# So I Found This Motorbike Toolkit...



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2013)

I scored a barn-fresh Elgin Motorbike on Sunday. The exterior of the bike looks like hell, of course, but inside the toolbox tank still has nice bright red cadmium paint. Before I even purchased the bike I opened the toolbox door and inside the tank was completely full of some rolled up what-used-to-be-white fabric. I poked around at it with the hunch the the toolkit might still be wrapped tightly inside. Later that night at home I pried the fabric from within the tank, it turned out to be some type of undershirt with real mother of pearl handmade buttons, this I'm guessing has been in there since the 30's. Inside the fabric is this tool kit, although time and the incredibly hot midwest summers has fused the coated fabric of the toolkit together.

SO, should I peel it all apart? Or should I just sell it as-is? You can see the chrome tools poking through in a few spots. The kit is FULL of tools so I'm gonna be the optimist and guess that all of the tools are there and in good shape.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 13, 2013)

There is nothing on this earth that could stop me from opening that roll of fused fabric!


----------



## jpromo (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, what a find! That's a tough debate too.. you almost have to see what's inside. Though, 'mystery time capsule' will sure look good on ebay.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

Some of the old long sleve t-shirts had buttons on them...Kool!
Tool pouch is ultimately your decision, but I would use a razor blade and open at back or bottom so I could re-wrap easily.


----------



## chitown (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome find.

If you want to open it, maybe heat it up with a heat gun to see if you can get it to be more pliable???


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok, here's another interesting development. I was tinkering with it this afternoon and the undershirt has a tag! Dizzy and Paul Dean?!?!? Members of The Gas House Gang?!?! Arguably the most popular characters in the early days of baseball, and team members of the hallowed St. Louis Cardinals. An interwebs search reveals no reference to the clothing line.





Another thing I noticed, bike has a tank but no truss fork....?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll say it so Paul doesn't need to.... don't toss or harm the tires.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

Tanks were available as an option to purchase for Sears Elgins. May not be original unless paint is correct. Nice find! (shirt too!)


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 13, 2013)

This just gets better and better with each post!


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> This just gets better and better with each post!




Kinda silly but this is why I'm into this hobby, for the $50 grand slam bikes and the archeology. 

Bri, there's little paint to compare to, the tank definitely could be an add-on, but I'm certain it's been hanging on that frame since almost day one. 
I'm mucking with bikes in this condition less and less these days. I prefer them (as does the rest of the collecting world, be it bikes, motorcycles, or cars), in their as-found condition. Not like I'd buy a new replacement set of singletubes anyway, too rich for my blood!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 13, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> I scored a barn-fresh Elgin Motorbike on Sunday. The exterior of the bike looks like hell, of course, but inside the toolbox tank still has nice bright red cadmium paint. Before I even purchased the bike I opened the toolbox door and inside the tank was completely full of some rolled up what-used-to-be-white fabric. I poked around at it with the hunch the the toolkit might still be wrapped tightly inside. Later that night at home I pried the fabric from within the tank, it turned out to be some type of undershirt with real mother of pearl handmade buttons, this I'm guessing has been in there since the 30's. Inside the fabric is this tool kit, although time and the incredibly hot midwest summers has fused the coated fabric of the toolkit together.
> 
> SO, should I peel it all apart? Or should I just sell it as-is? You can see the chrome tools poking through in a few spots. The kit is FULL of tools so I'm gonna be the optimist and guess that all of the tools are there and in good shape.




Peel apart?
I would smoke it when the right situation presented itself.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

Chris, you are a "Wild Man"......


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 13, 2013)

*Nice find.*

Was this one found in the St. Louis region?


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> Was this one found in the St. Louis region?




Oh heck no! There's nothing left in St. Louis worth having that hasn't already been unearthed and pimped for a mint.


Once again the rear hub has been spared time's inevitable wrath thanks to an unintentional coating of oil.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

kool, also notied the rear wheel is flat all steel, and front appears to be sleel clad wood. (my 23 camelback was like that too)....


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> kool, also notied the rear wheel is flat all steel, and front appears to be sleel clad wood. (my 23 camelback was like that too)....




Good eye. REALLY?!? Was that on purpose? (These days we use different front/rear wheel/tire combinations on mountain bikes right out of the box).


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Good eye. REALLY?!? Was that on purpose? (These days we use different front/rear wheel/tire combinations on mountain bikes right out of the box).




maybe the s/c wood gave a bit of "give" on dem hard bumps, and the 'ol tush could take the punishment better?


----------



## Hermanator3 (Aug 13, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Good eye. REALLY?!? Was that on purpose? (These days we use different front/rear wheel/tire combinations on mountain bikes right out of the box).




My 1924 Mead Ranger was the same way but since the brake was a Model C New Departure rather than a Model A, I assume that it was a replacement wheel.  The steer tube showed that the bike had experienced some abuse, so not surprised.


----------



## tailhole (Aug 14, 2013)

*open it!*

open it open it open it open it open it open it!!!


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 23, 2015)

*Storyline Update*

Bought the bike about a month ago from Talewinds. He included the toolkit with the bike.
Over the weekend I heated up, and unwrap the toolkit. This is what it looks like.



The left side says THE PERFECT STEEL
Logo DURO METAL PRODUCTS CHICAGO, ILL USA
Right NICKEL PLATED

6 wrenches

The cover flaps had the sizes of the wrenches, but missing half.

Quick internet search found a number of references to DURO METAL PRODUCTS, but did not see anything about a toolkit like this

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Tim, now let's see the bike. Brian is a friend. Rob.


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 23, 2015)

Rob

Have not had a chance to get pictures of my own, but a co-worker took these pictures to show me what the bike looked like.
Long story, most of my co-workers know I am always looking for old bikes, Brian had this one in a display window at a bakery near his house.
My co-worker walked by this bike everyday during his evening walk. He mentioned it to me months ago, but I thought it probably was just decoration for the bakery.
Then about a month ago he brought in a flyer saying it was for sale. When I looked at the flyer I laughed when I saw it was Brian's. You just never know. Brian had put a set of modern wheels and tires to make it ride able, threw in the lamp, the original wheels and tires and when I went to pick it up, included the toolkit as a bonus.







Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2015)

tjkajecj said:


> Rob
> 
> Have not had a chance to get pictures of my own, but a co-worker took these pictures to show me what the bike looked like.
> Long story, most of my co-workers know I am always looking for old bikes, Brian had this one in a display window at a bakery near his house.
> ...




Very cool tim . Thanks , rob .


----------



## gkeep (Feb 27, 2015)

WOw! Old bike, tool kit and a vintage baseball undershirt thrown in too. 

I once re-caned a turn of the century chair and pulling off the home made seat there was one of those Wallace Beary 3 button undershirts folded up inside as a padding. I've heard other similar stories of antique clothing used like this. Is the shirt just scraps? A baseball collector might go as nuts over that as we are over the bike and tool kit.

Gary


----------

